# Tamping when brewing filter coffee - is it required?



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Slightly OT I guess but when using a conical filter machine do you still tamp the coffee?

I also read somewhere that some people add a small amount of water on top of the coffee so that it can be pressed down, ie tamped. Presumably this would reduce the speed of filtering and improve the result?

Apologies for this rather newbie question. I have to learn everything at the moment!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Marbeaux - I've moved this to its own thread as it is a great question

Tamping is not required when brewing filter coffee

One of the brewing coffee variables to control is Turbulence - maximising the contact time of each grind particle with the water

Pre-infusion - where you add a small amount of water (equal to about 1 1/2 to 2 times the amount of grounds (eg 45-60ml water introduced for 30g coffee) and left to settle for 30 seconds or so will let the grounds swell and the surface area of each particle increase, so that when the remaining water is introduced the coffee is evenly extracted, providing you maintain a steady flow rate and keep all the grounds immersed

If you don't pre-infuse then you will likely under-extract some grind and over-extract others - resulting in a variable taste between cups.

This is quite a complex subject so I hope this has answered the question in some way.

There are other variables also to consider when brewing the perfect cup which I will cover off separately


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Just a quick language note to add to Glenn's info:

When you add a bit of water to the grinds first, they swell and also release gas. In the forum threads about it, this is called "the bloom".

It's also worth saying that most filter type methods follow similar rules/methods. So if you have a look at brewing guides for manual filter methods (chemex, pour-over, etc.) the basic principles should apply (although they may need tailoring to your needs). Good sources of brew guides are http://www.brewmethods.com and HasBean (http://www.hasblog.co.uk/brewing-guide-the-chemex)


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, later I found some "How to brew coffee" videos which gave me a much better understanding of the various techniques. My question though was more concerned with automatic filter machines where one has no control over the water flow or temperature. I was thinking that pouring some hot water over the coffee in the filter before switching the machine "on" may produce an improved taste.

Alternatively, as I drink only small quantities of coffee, I am wondering whether to replace my filter machine with a Bodum press and import a ceramic grinder to achieve a basic set suitable for my small needs?

The French have used the press method for many years so I guess it must be a pretty good way to make coffee?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't comment much on technique for automated machines I'm afraid - although the logic of pre-wetting sounds solid. My only suggestion would be totry it, see which you prefer (if either) and report back









As to french press/cafertiere - I'm a big fan. The other easy option if it's just for you would be one of the manual filter such as a Hario V60, chemex, aeropress or pour-over.

Generally, the french press coffee is considered to have the most texture in your mouth, but to be less "clean" (meaning clarity of distinct flavours in the coffee) than the filters. I love both - so would absolutely recommend a french press.

My one bit of advice if you decide to go that route is to check that the filter mesh etc. unscrews from the bottom of the plunger. The ones that do are much easier to clean and maintain. My Bodum one doesn't disassemble at all, and I consequently use it a lot less than a Portmerion one I was given which does.


----------

